# Zupreem Pellets For Ringneck Doves?



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Hallo! Just wondering if these are ok for Ringneck Doves?
I will also be purchasing Kaytee's Supreme Dove and Pigeon Mix: 


Pellets: https://www.amazon.com/ZuPreem-Natu...62980&sr=8-1&keywords=small+bird+pellets&th=1

Seed: https://www.amazon.com/Pigeon-Dove-...UTF8&qid=1494963303&sr=8-4&keywords=dove+feed

Any feedback is appreciated,
Taubee


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont know about doves, but our rescued feral pigeon, Phoebe, loved zupreem cockatiel fruit flavored. Our avian vet insisted on it because of her weird internal problems.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Alright :0 I've read that pellets can help with nutrition of doves and pigeons on different sites. Thanks!


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

*Another question!*

Do you need seed feed if you purchase the pellets?

Thanks, 
Taubee


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

I am curious about this too. When I got my doves, they had a mixture of millet and crumble that they were selling for doves. Is that sufficient or is it advised to get a seed mixture (and/or the pellets linked above)?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our avian vet prescribed zupreem only for Phoebe, who had a weird internal condition called xanthomatosis. But now i feed our sixvery spoiled pigeons a pigeon mix with a little safflower parrot food as a treat. If you mix the xupreem with seed they may not switch from seeds over to the zupreem.


----------

